# I am growing and took pics ^^



## George (Nov 23, 2010)

229 and growing ^^ 

View attachment plump002.JPG


View attachment plump005.JPG


View attachment plump006.JPG


View attachment plump007.JPG


View attachment plump008.JPG


----------



## George (Nov 23, 2010)

more piccys ^^ 

View attachment plump0122.jpg


View attachment plump0132.jpg


View attachment plump0142.jpg


----------



## bigjayne66 (Nov 24, 2010)

George said:


> 229 and growing ^^



''Light Weight''!! lol


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Nov 24, 2010)

Jamie,

I guess it is a sure bet to say 230 will be crossed after Thanksgiving, huh? ;-)

Great photos... gut don´t overdo it ok! ;-)

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## George (Nov 24, 2010)

hey I am growing lol


----------



## mick_geek (Nov 24, 2010)

yup and looking amazing...love the soft curvy belly you have.

what is your target? Or does it not matter? Keep us updated!! :smitten:



George said:


> hey I am growing lol


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 25, 2010)

Very nice belly!:wubu:


Dennis


----------



## Tracii (Nov 25, 2010)

Looking great so far!!


----------



## Pabear (Nov 25, 2010)

looking good there Neko. I remember a while back you had lost some and couldn't seem to gain it back. You're looking like you're back on track.


----------



## George (Nov 26, 2010)

aww such sweet comments ^^ 
I do not currently have a goal right now I am just eating lol


----------



## Adrian (Nov 29, 2010)

George said:


> aww such sweet comments ^^
> I do not currently have a goal right now I am just eating lol


George, well deserved comments. You are very attractive!


----------



## Jigen (Nov 29, 2010)

You look great.


----------



## mick_geek (Nov 29, 2010)

well deserved comments, just keep going if you are happy, but remember to keep us all updated!!!! :wubu:



George said:


> aww such sweet comments ^^
> I do not currently have a goal right now I am just eating lol


----------

